# Ashland, OH, M, not on petfinders



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Michelle Sviatko. I am a volunteer at the Ashland County Dog Shelter in Ashland, OH. We have a beautiful unaltered male German Shepherd, most probably a pure, that was picked up as a stray and brought into the Shelter. Ashland County Dog Shelter is beyond full, and this guy really needs a rescue. He is probably middle age and exhibits some arthritic issues, possibly hip but just are not sure. 
He has a wonderful, wonderful temperament with all people he has been in contact with, and he knows commands, especially "sit", and follows it immediately. He is just a beautiful guy...this picture does not do him justice. 
Our fear is his adoptability out of the shelter due to his age and the possible arthritic condition. Other than his slight limping, he seems like a "young" or younger dog. 
This is why I am reaching out to rescues for this breed. If there is any way you can help us save this beautiful guy, please contact me at this e-mail address, or you can call me at 419-651-9049 for any further information. 

Thank you so much for your time and consideration
Michelle Sviatko

Extra Info: He is not on the petfinder link because he is not officially up for adoption yet...just trying to move him quickly for his benefit. I will get more info on him tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can you post some photos of they guy? Always a huge help...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

The photo I got it through e-mail it is huge and not the best quality.
Here is Michelle's e-mail [email protected] to contact for pics.
He is a purebred per the photo I saw.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Debbie asked me to bump this boy he really needs a rescue.


----------

